# My piraya



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

Ok here is a pic of my piraya i am getting from ron this weekend Ron at fishpost took this pic so give him the credit.


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Where are you getting the 10-12 inch rhom from? Pedro? I know that he has them and I think they're about 150.


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

nope ron

dude he is getting a shipment in this friday


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice pick up az.cute little bugger.just wondering whats the prices on that size?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

az definatly a nice piraya you got there.... i wish i could afford a piraya....


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

its $125 at that size

Its part of a package deal i am getting from ron


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Very nice fish there, I love my piraya i think you will too.
Good to see one that small.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

WHAT SIZE IS HE?


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

2.5"


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Hes cute at that size


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

aww cute lil bugger


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

picked him up today


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

how is he doing?


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

jsut fine he has high ammonia in hsi tank but i am working o nthat minor detail right now. the ammonia will be better buy this weekend i am changing the water everyday.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

sweet! good luck. keep us updated.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

hes so cute, just like me.


----------

